# New Donkeys



## Donkeyzrule88 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi, I have put up a large area of fencing and will be aquiring 4 mini donkeys later this week. The previous owners said when approached they would run away, but not bite or kick. Can I have some advice as to gaining their trust?

Any help is appreciated!


----------

